# Travel exemption



## HannaNeway (Mar 2, 2020)

Haloo everyone i am Australian citizen do i need to apply travel exemption to travel overseas and i need tk travel only for two months.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

HannaNeway said:


> Haloo everyone i am Australian citizen do i need to apply travel exemption to travel overseas and i need tk travel only for two months.


Yes, you do, and they seem to prefer that you leave for at least 3 months. You may also have problems getting back. Some have been stuck overseas for 12 months plus.


----------



## Daveontop01 (Aug 22, 2021)

Please I needed help to get to Australia..I have been duped n defrauded twice now.anybody to help me ...am just tired,I wish to relocate to any country who can offer m job


----------



## ausvisaoptions (Apr 22, 2014)

You will have trouble getting an outward travel exemption approved for any travel less than 3 months. Part of the process is submitting a statutory declaration stating that you will not return in less than 3 months.

Lisa De Leon
MARN 1170616


----------

